# Ferries to Ireland



## Rapide561

Hi

Here is a list of ferry operators serving Ireland.

www.porishsea.com - Troon and Cairnryan to Larne

www.stenaline.co.uk - Fleetwood to Larne, Holyhead to Dublin and Holyhead to Dun Loaghaire

www.irishferries.com - Holyhead to Dublin and Pembroke to Rosslare

At present, Tesco deals are valid with the above operators.

www.norfolkline.com - Tesco deals not applicable to this route. Ships operate between Birkenhead and Belfast and also Birkenhead and Dublin.

Regards

Russell

Russell


----------



## Medallionman

Why are ferries to Ireland SO expensive?? £243 return (just tried some random dates)!! Its like the olden days on the Channel crossings. I'd love to go to Ireland but I'm not going because it is a rip off. Crossed Calais to Dover last week (similar distance as SW Scotland to NI) and went for £32 (admittedly it was on a multi deal of 6 crossings, but still its in a different league). What the those ferry companies need is some serious competition, come on Speedferries how about flying the pirate flag on the Irish sea!
Brian


----------



## peejay

Rapide561 said:


> www.irishferries.com - Holyhead to Dublin and Pembroke to Rosslare
> 
> At present, Tesco deals are valid with the above operators.
> 
> Russell


Russell;

Its worth pointing out that with Irish Ferries - Tesco tokens can only be accepted for cars and motorbikes 

>Terms & Conditions PDF<

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Irish Ferries*

Hi

Thanks Pee-Jay for the info. I really wanted to sail on "Ulysees" too.

Anyway, I dates I am looking at come in at about £300 return based on a 8.50 metre motorhome, one adult and a dog with the Stena Line.

Stena originally said Jenny could go into the passenger areas but then decided she could n't.

P&O were clear on the "dog to remain in vehicle" policy.

Whilst the ferry is not really going to cost anything in real terms, it is a fair chunk out of my Tesco stock pile.

Interestingly, the Isle of Man Steam Packet Company definitely allow dogs into the passenger areas and also have a "dog lounge" on the Ben my Chree vessel.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Russell, check height restrictions on the I.O.M. crossing, we booked on time and our height of 3mts. was not allowed :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Zozzer

I love Ireland and have been a number of times to cork Banteer Skibbereen, even been on day trips to Dublin from Holyhead as a foot passenger. BUT I've never been over with the Motorhome because it's CHEAPER for me living just 22miles from Liverpool, to fill up with diesel, travel 300mile down to Dover, hop on the ferry to Dunkirk and be halfway across Germany to the P2 stellplatz at Rothemburg AND STILL HAVE enough change to have a meal and a few beers in the pub over the road, than to pay for a ferry ticket to Ireland.

The Irish are missing out big time. because it not only does it put the Brits off going with sky high ferry prices it also put off the people from the rest off Europe.

Sod um, my money spends anywhere.


----------



## sersol

whistlinggypsy said:


> Russell, check height restrictions on the I.O.M. crossing, we booked on time and our height of 3mts. was not allowed :wink:
> 
> Bob


Not sure why that would be, I go over a fair amount & large lorries are alway on the boat.
Did you book the seacat ? 
One comment would be that the crossing from Heysham is 3:75 hrs and can be a little uncomfortable..................well worth booking a cabin :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Gary


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Gary, i far as i am aware vehicles of over 3 mts. can only be booked by tel. on 0870 2424777 and not online which means to me that they will charge freight prices, i stand corrected if that is not the case.

Bob


----------



## CaGreg

Zozzer said:


> The Irish are missing out big time. because it not only does it put the Brits off going with sky high ferry prices it also put off the people from the rest off Europe.
> 
> Sod um, my money spends anywhere.


Well 'us Irish' don't own the ferry companies do we?? In fact who does own the ferry companies??
So don't sod us, we would love to have you over visiting us here as anybody who ever reads my posts will know.

Ca


----------



## Zozzer

CaGreg said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish are missing out big time. because it not only does it put the Brits off going with sky high ferry prices it also put off the people from the rest off Europe.
> 
> Sod um, my money spends anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Well 'us Irish' don't own the ferry companies do we?? In fact who does own the ferry companies??
> So don't sod us, we would love to have you over visiting us here as anybody who ever reads my posts will know.
> 
> Ca
Click to expand...

I wasn't meaning the PEOPLE, just the GREEDY ferry operators.
Surely some of the special deals subsidized by the Tourist board / Irish Goverment can be extented to motorhomes.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

Hi

What really amazes me, is that irrespective of route, time and so on, the cost varies by a much as one whole pound from operator to operator.

At least on the Eastern Channel prices vary from operator to operator - no doubt Speedferries are to be thanked for that.

Russell


----------



## Broom

Hi All

It was £150.00 return for 24' Motorhome Cairnryan/Larne in September

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## asabrush

That was a great deal broom,The cost of me getting off the Island of Ireland is crazy in the motorhome.I'm in the uk quite a bit and would love to take the van but the cost of the ferries is nuts compared to channel crossings.Never any deals for motorhomes


----------



## finyar

Funny thing ferry prices, I often take my motorhome from South East Ireland to France using a "Landbridge fare"( in other words crossing Ireland to Wales and from Dover to Calais) cheaper than just buying a return ticket to the UK.

I always travel Irish feries as they are normally about €50 cheaper than Stena.

Spare a thought for us motorhomers in Ireland looking at envy when you talk about going over to France for £50, if only!!! 

Finyar


----------



## chrisblack

dare I add

www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com

chris


----------



## jams101

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What really amazes me, is that irrespective of route, time and so on, the cost varies by a much as one whole pound from operator to operator.
> 
> At least on the Eastern Channel prices vary from operator to operator - no doubt Speedferries are to be thanked for that.
> 
> Russell


Yeah it is a cartel alright. I wonder can we get them to follow this thread.

Irish ferries and stena never more than a fiver between then, dont we have a competition authority on this banana rip off republic.

The stena and po options outta belfast and larne usually seem to be a bit more competitive. Not cheap either and never any offers for campers.

Russell are you sure you really want to come here, we pay huge amounts to get out.....seriously you will have a great time.....mind that is a big bus you have for some of the small roads here.


----------



## CaGreg

Russell needn't worry about his big van, some of the roads I've been on in a 53 seater this year, cured any fears I would have about travelling around this country in a biggish van!!

Ca


----------



## jams101

peejay said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.irishferries.com - Holyhead to Dublin and Pembroke to Rosslare
> 
> At present, Tesco deals are valid with the above operators.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Russell;
> 
> Its worth pointing out that with Irish Ferries - Tesco tokens can only be accepted for cars and motorbikes
> 
> >Terms & Conditions PDF<
> 
> Peejay - I just rang them in a panic as I have been saving them to use myself and they confirmed that tesco vouchers can be used for any vehicle with passengers, they can't be used to pay for foot passenger fares.
> 
> Ulysses is no big deal, it is big but not especially so. I would say the Biggest Car Ferry in the world is subject to a specification, like they always do in NewZealand, ie biggest tree in the world below the 45th southern parallel, or Largest Car Ferry in the World with the name Ulysses....
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...


----------



## relay

*tesco vouchers*

It may be different now but 3 years ago Irish Ferries refused to take Tesco vouchers for our camper crossing (Pembroke to Rosslare). Tesco refunded them ok, but it was a disappointment.

-H


----------



## Rapide561

*Ireland*

Hi

I have spoke to all operators on the Irish Sea and Jenny must remain in the vehicle.

I am not too happy about this. Jenny is good at being left alone etc with Paddington, but I don't want to leave her.

Looking at all options at present.

Russell


----------



## peejay

jams101 said:


> Peejay - I just rang them in a panic as I have been saving them to use myself and they confirmed that tesco vouchers can be used for any vehicle with passengers, they can't be used to pay for foot passenger fares.





relay said:


> It may be different now but 3 years ago Irish Ferries refused to take Tesco vouchers for our camper crossing (Pembroke to Rosslare).


Perhaps Tesco had better update their Terms & Conditions to avoid confusion either way then...

In the 'Things to remember' section of T&C's...

"Tokens are valid on cars and motorcycles ONLY with Irish Ferries."

:?

Pete


----------



## Broom

Hi Russell

We had the same problem with Mitsi, that the reason we went the Larne rout only 2 hours.

A friend of mine did get the opportunity to go on the fast cat, only 1 hour, it was a bit of a job to get him on board, the reason why they say motorhomes have to travel on the ferry not the fast cat.

Hope that helps

Mitsi was ok staying in the Motorhome she just went to sleep, we did leave a disc playing, these dogs get better treatment than I do.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## IrishHomer

Russell - when you coming over? Be sure to include Donegal on your way from Larne to Connemara. Why not meet up for a chat or cuppa?

Irishhomer


----------



## carolgavin

Russell saw THIS and thought of you hunny!!!!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Thanks Carol.

The fares have to be the full fare though in order to use Tesco vouchers - no previous discounts etc.

Still looking at £300 worth to make the crossing.

Russell

Might have a fortnight in Skeggy instead.


----------



## fatbast

booking with a company called nutt travel in coleraine will save a lot on ferry crossings to/from ireland, especially in relation to stena. i think they pre book space around motorsport dates...it costs approx 1400 euro to get from ireland to france in high season with a motorhome, by the way!


----------



## Rislar

Bloody hell i've just looked at booking at the end of Nov and it was £500 for 4 of us for 4 days, unreal!! looks like i'll be passing on that trip :roll:


----------



## asabrush

Rislar said:


> Bloody hell i've just looked at booking at the end of Nov and it was £500 for 4 of us for 4 days, unreal!! looks like i'll be passing on that trip :roll:


Tell me about it :roll: Loads of us can't get off the island for them prices!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

The thing that puzzles me in all this pricing is the fact that when a low cost operator provided a service under the trading name of Irish Sea Express, they later ceased trading.

Admittedly they were using a SeaCat type vessel but surely even if they had been just a few pounds less than the other operators, they would have made it!

Russell

Bring on Speedferries I say.


----------

